# Hidden Valley Outdoors



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

One of my high school fishing buddies is part owner of this store in St. Clairsville. Really nice sized outdoors store for the area. Good selection of fishing gear and plenty of hunting gear as well.
Stop in and check it out. First St. C exit heading eastbound on I70. Far eastern Ohio for those who never heard of St. Clairsville. Ask for Anthony...he knows the MWCD lakes very well...especially Piedmont.
EH


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been there a couple times. The last time looked like the're really expanding the fishing stuff. Very nice store.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

it's a great place to buy fishing tackle, especialy if you like bandit lures.they have a great selection,and best prices.i don't do any hunting so i can't tell you much about that stuff.looks like they have alot hunting stuff to. baby bass


----------

